# Anti-Gunner Claims Firing An AR-15 At The Range Gave Him "Temporary PTSD"



## Marauder06 (Jun 15, 2016)

How have we not talked about this yet?

Anti-Gunner Claims Firing An AR-15 At The Range Gave Him "Temporary PTSD"



> You can’t make this up.
> 
> Well, actually you probably could, and it would make a better story.  But check this out:  in the wake of the Orlando tragedy, a self-appointed anti-gun crusader took it upon himself to experience shooting a modern sporting rifle for the first time.  And then he was kind enough to tell us all about how “horrifying” it was.
> 
> How bad was it?  Well, according to him, the experience of shooting an AR-15 at the range gave him — wait for it — “temporary PTSD.”  I’m not sure which is worse: the fact that someone actually wrote this, or someone else actually published it.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## DasBoot (Jun 15, 2016)

That article is an abortion. As its author should have been.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 15, 2016)

I swear I am about fed up with stuff like this.  But, alas, what to do....

I suppose I need to buy more ARs to lessen the possibility they end up on the streets.....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 15, 2016)

That's how I got diagnosed with PTSD... the brass rod, scratching the crown of my barrel, the smack of my bolt slammed forward and the stupidity of the RSO yelling "shoot your target is up" just to realize it was the dudes next lane over...

40/40 with help bitch...


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 15, 2016)

I would like to chat with the physician who examined and diagnosed this author with PTSD.

Unless, of course, Mr. Kuntzman went ahead and diagnosed himself and announced it to the world.

No, he wouldn't go that far to get his pap read, would he?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 15, 2016)

There is about three dudes on here that get my "this dude has demons" lack of engagement. Not because I understand or pitty, or any other bullshit, but because I understand in my own little way.

The dude who wrote this, ain't worthy of licking any of their nuts....


----------



## Gunz (Jun 15, 2016)

Gersh needs to get the gerbil out of his ass and calm the fuck down. Hysterical little baby bitch. WHAT IN THE FUCK IS HAPPENING TO THIS COUNTRY???


----------



## Hillclimb (Jun 15, 2016)

That article was amazing. He was so disoriented from the casings flying past his view lol


----------



## Centermass (Jun 15, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Gersh needs to get the gerbil out of his ass and calm the fuck down. Hysterical little baby bitch. WHAT IN THE FUCK IS HAPPENING TO THIS COUNTRY???



Well, with a last name of "*KUNTZMAN*", what would anybody expect??

Even a number of women are hammering this snow flake.


----------



## Single Malt (Jun 15, 2016)

I am amazed that other everyday thing like grocery shopping or riding the metro haven't given him permanent PTSD.


----------



## AWP (Jun 15, 2016)

That moron has no clue was PTSD looks like. If he truly wanted to know then he could volunteer as a member of this forum's staff. It took me about a month before the nightmares began. The depression. The sudden anger. The trembling and facial ticks.

He wouldn't make it past the first page of Gen. Disc.


----------



## Queeg (Jun 15, 2016)

That article was so poorly written and full of hyperbole I wondered if he was trolling.  If I was a big a man-child like he was, I'd be "anxious and irritable" too.


----------



## CDG (Jun 15, 2016)

Here's a follow on article he wrote after receiving a lot of vitriolic responses.  The "nuclear handgun" part is laughable at best. 

To gun lovers, you can't even have an opinion on assault rifles

The people he quotes don't help things.  I'm so tired of the, "You're just a pussy with no balls and I'm a real man and blah fucking blah."  Debate the points or STFU.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 15, 2016)

I think I can smell his vagina from here

All joking aside, I see his point, but it was better outlined in the follow up piece.


----------



## Etype (Jun 15, 2016)

CDG said:


> Here's a follow on article he wrote after receiving a lot of vitriolic responses.  The "nuclear handgun" part is laughable at best.


He further drives his point home by saying AR-15s are, "weapons of mass destruction."

AR-15S ARE LIKE NUCLEAR BOMBS... AR-15S ARE NUCLEAR BOMBS!!!


----------



## Brill (Jun 15, 2016)

Pew, pew, pew!


----------



## Poccington (Jun 15, 2016)

The author of that article should be pelted with balls of his own shite.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 15, 2016)

I am appalled at the temp PTSD. Never heard of that. Again Mara you bring up the most amazing articles.I know what I would like to tell that author.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 16, 2016)

CDG said:


> Here's a follow on article he wrote after receiving a lot of vitriolic responses.  The "nuclear handgun" part is laughable at best.
> 
> To gun lovers, you can't even have an opinion on assault rifles
> 
> The people he quotes don't help things.  I'm so tired of the, "You're just a pussy with no balls and I'm a real man and blah fucking blah."  Debate the points or STFU.



 He's written an article, two now, guaranteed to elicit strong emotional controversy, maybe even goad some idiot into a death threat--which would serve his purpose nicely. And that is, to get his name and mug splashed around the internet, a hellovalot more publicity and name-recognition than he's getting from newspaper sales. I've seen columnists do this before, as their anachronistic industry dies a slow painful death. Remember the guy a few years ago who wrote an article saying "I don't support the troops" ? It went viral in a matter of hours and the asshat had his 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## CDG (Jun 16, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> He's written an article, two now, guaranteed to elicit strong emotional controversy, maybe even goad some idiot into a death threat--which would serve his purpose nicely. And that is, to get his name and mug splashed around the internet, a hellovalot more publicity and name-recognition than he's getting from newspaper sales. I've seen columnists do this before, as their anachronistic industry dies a slow painful death. Remember the guy a few years ago who wrote an article saying "I don't support the troops" ? It went viral in a matter of hours and the asshat had his 15 minutes of fame.



Exactly.  Not only does he get his 15 minutes, but all the responses he quoted only play into the hands of gun control advocates.  It makes gun owners look emotionally unstable, ignorant, and prone to lashing out unnecessarily.


----------



## AWP (Jun 16, 2016)

Calling my Shadowspear Prayer Warriors,

I need your prayers and thoughts. I have fired not just an AR-15, but fully automatic weapons. I have smelled the sulfurous odor of death and destruction, and felt the hammering of Satan's dick with each of the recoils. I live in Orlando, or I visit there twice a year because my wife, daughter, and cat live there. I have seen alligators in the wild WITH NO FENCE BETWEEN THEM AND MY BOAT!!!!!

I have self-diagnosed with temporary PTSD but know this fight will not take long. Given my iron will and the length of my company's paid short term medical leave, I know I can defeat this in 4-6 weeks (I have to double check with hour HR website).

I ask for your prayers and thoughts (I think HUGS!!!!!!!! with a minimum of 5 exclamation points is also an option) in the difficult weeks ahead. Also, I'm banning @pardus because I'm an Admin, he is not, and I do what I please anyway because this terrible disease has stolen my humanity.

Thank you for your support and love in these terrible times.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 16, 2016)

This is perfect!  I found video of @Freefalling shooting the AR-15.  I'm so sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 16, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Calling my Shadowspear Prayer Warriors,
> 
> I need your prayers and thoughts. I have fired not just an AR-15, but fully automatic weapons. I have smelled the sulfurous odor of death and destruction, and felt the hammering of Satan's dick with each of the recoils. I live in Orlando, or I visit there twice a year because my wife, daughter, and cat live there. I have seen alligators in the wild WITH NO FENCE BETWEEN THEM AND MY BOAT!!!!!
> 
> ...




Quoted because epic just happened. And it ain't even a Monday.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Calling my Shadowspear Prayer Warriors,
> 
> I need your prayers and thoughts. I have fired not just an AR-15, but fully automatic weapons. I have smelled the sulfurous odor of death and destruction, and felt the hammering of Satan's dick with each of the recoils. I live in Orlando, or I visit there twice a year because my wife, daughter, and cat live there. I have seen alligators in the wild WITH NO FENCE BETWEEN THEM AND MY BOAT!!!!!
> 
> ...




You just made my day.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 16, 2016)

Saw a young kid get burns after firing a .50 cal MG.Not entirely sure what went wrong but it was in the 80s.  Maybe said person should try that out. That would be more to write home about.



Freefalling said:


> Calling my Shadowspear Prayer Warriors,
> 
> I need your prayers and thoughts. I have fired not just an AR-15, but fully automatic weapons. I have smelled the sulfurous odor of death and destruction, and felt the hammering of Satan's dick with each of the recoils. I live in Orlando, or I visit there twice a year because my wife, daughter, and cat live there. I have seen alligators in the wild WITH NO FENCE BETWEEN THEM AND MY BOAT!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hugs. LMAO. Couldnt stop laughing at you and Rack.



RackMaster said:


> This is perfect!  I found video of @Freefalling shooting the AR-15.  I'm so sorry you had to go through this.


Laughed soo hard. Brilliant.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 16, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Calling my Shadowspear Prayer Warriors,
> 
> I need your prayers and thoughts. I have fired not just an AR-15, but fully automatic weapons. I have smelled the sulfurous odor of death and destruction, and felt the hammering of Satan's dick with each of the recoils. I live in Orlando, or I visit there twice a year because my wife, daughter, and cat live there. I have seen alligators in the wild WITH NO FENCE BETWEEN THEM AND MY BOAT!!!!!
> 
> ...


1 like = 1 prayer
Don't scroll past without typing "AMEN"!!


----------



## Brill (Jun 16, 2016)

OMG, @Freefalling I had no idea.  You have a boat?


----------



## AWP (Jun 16, 2016)

lindy said:


> OMG, @Freefalling I had no idea.  You have a boat?



I'm on a boat motherfucker take a look at me
Straight flowin on a boat on the deep blue sea
Bustin five knots, wind whippin out my coat
You can't stop me motherfucker cause I'm on a boat


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## metalmom (Jun 16, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I'm on a boat motherfucker take a look at me
> Straight flowin on a boat on the deep blue sea
> Bustin five knots, wind whippin out my coat
> You can't stop me motherfucker cause I'm on a boat


Before Mara ruined it for me lol thought you were rapping on your own. So I am actually going to rap here. Probably not pretty.

On the streets at sweet 16
Got what I wanted -an AR-15
Got temp PTSD and then I swore
The Author and I are going to war

Insert beat

Living in the hood taught me well
Cause all those shooters can go to hell
I dont really live by the clock
But show up and face my Glock

lol Im called Metalmom for a reason-I cant rap haha


----------



## Raptor (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 17, 2016)

metalmom said:


> Before Mara ruined it for me lol thought you were rapping on your own. So I am actually going to rap here. Probably not pretty.
> 
> On the streets at sweet 16
> Got what I wanted -an AR-15
> ...



This is now how I picture you, @metalmom :



:-"


----------



## Bypass (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## metalmom (Jun 17, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> This is now how I picture you, @metalmom :
> 
> View attachment 15736
> 
> :-"


LOL NOOOOO



DocIllinois said:


> This is now how I picture you, @metalmom :
> 
> View attachment 15736
> 
> ...


----------



## metalmom (Jun 18, 2016)

Anyone remember the FNC1s or C2s. or any other older Canucks may remember this wpn. Chuckling at this dude because when I first went to the range I got a ton of kickback, bruised shoulder-though I tucked it in firmly as was told. Prone position-my fave-not too rough. Squatting-bowled over.Assumed other positions but even though my groupings werent bad, found out my gas regulator was broken-only fired on 0.Which had a lot to do with the kick back. Those old Belgium rifles eh.The fact is is this whole story from him makes it so sad and horrific in what he claims.He should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 18, 2016)

What is it like to fire a Daisy BB gun?

_
What's it like to fire a Daisy BB gun? It's an experience I'll never forget. Everybody knows BB guns are scary looking and ought to be banned, but I thought I would try to shoot one without any preconceived notions. What I encountered changed me forever.

I took a deep breath and determined to enter a Wal-Mart. A "greeter" met me with, "Howdy, welcome to Wal-Mart." I'm from the north. We don't say "Howdy". I sneer back at the microaggression and strain to hold back tears of rage. Barely controlling myself, I asked where I could find a BB gun. He directed me to "sporting goods," still smiling and gloating over his slyly delivered offense.

I go to the "sporting goods" section, a perfect charnel house where implements of sulfur, death, and destruction are openly and brazenly sold. I notice a BB gun just lying on a shelf. I reach for it as if it was a poisonous snake, wondering if it will go off when I pull it off the shelf. That's right, a shelf. Where anybody could get it. 

I go to the counter and the death merchant asks me if I wanted BBs to go with it. He even had the audacity to offer me "Copperhead" brand BBs! How could this inbred hick not know that I see a therapist twice a week to treat my herpephobia?

I buy the gun and the recommended BBs. I'm dizzy going out to the parking lot. A passing stranger, attired in a camouflage assault t-shirt, asks, "Sir, you okay?" "How dare you assume my gender!" I shout back. "Sorry, just checkin'," he said as if my health was any of his business. But the worst was yet to come.

I went to a wooded area to fire the BB gun, a Daisy 509 Buck, probably made by Bushmaster. I bruised my knuckles operating the cocking lever. Taking aim, I closed my eyes, gritted my teeth, and pulled the trigger. The sound of the spring loaded plunger going "boing" startled me. I became disoriented watching the BB arc towards its target. The "dink!" sound it made bouncing off a coke can was horribly loud. The recoil was horrendous, like a bazooka or some other recoilless weapon, and it dislocated my shoulder. I vomited and cried. I still have PTSD. Anxiety. Irritability. Nightmares. I may never again be the same.

But enough about me, at least for now. Worst of all, these weapons of mass destruction are available to the general public. It's time we stopped listening to the paid lobbyists of the National BB Gun Association who assure us that BB guns are hardly ever used in the commission of a crime. They scare me, they should scare you, and they ought to be banned._


----------



## Beagle (Jun 19, 2016)

I didn't upload the video, so the title is the title.  This is a longer video of previous video posted.

Sad thing is there will be people that believe this girly man child.  In the meantime we have pre teen GIRLS shooting the AR-15 with a smile on their face.

Anyways I'm so scared now, there are a few ARs in my closet.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 19, 2016)

Update on the writer of the article...


----------



## metalmom (Jun 19, 2016)

My husband was 2RCHA and had to go through Operation Danger  Close. In a bunker being shelled  by a 105 mm Howitzer. Of course very loud. I do believe he had Temp PTSD since he married me. lol


----------



## metalmom (Jun 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah
Took me 3 tries but absolutely cracked me up about the BB Gun post.

When my son was 6 bought him a bow and arrows that had the suction cup thingy at the end.. His 1st shot got me in the right eye. Not loud except the laughter.Traumatized.. I believe Toys r Us brings a lot of danger. Just look at the super soakers-bad ass.Paint balling -same.You get hit in the crotch it hurts.Fave thing is seeing my brother get shot with salt in the ass. Devils Night. lol
  Ooh-Rah-you are amazingly gifted.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 19, 2016)

Imagine the authors reaction if he ever gets to warp a SAW barrel.


----------



## moobob (Jun 20, 2016)

Well I got PTSD from watching the trailer to Ghostbusters 2, so I can kinda relate.


----------

